# New to this whole thing and her poop is so soft.



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello, i got my bun bun 5 days ago. She's 1 month and 16 days old. 
I fed her basil, spinach, carrot and bread bits. She doesn't drink water ,i have to forcefully feed her with syringe before she dies of dehydration. 
We don't have hay available , and my parents that i need to get her things for me, don't accompany me with this.
I'm new to this pet life style and rabbits aren't like other animals. 
I don't know what to get for her as a cage. 
I don't know what to get for her litter box and how to teach her to poop and pee in the litter box (my parents bug me all the time for this). 
I don't know what to do to bunny proof the house and stop her from chewing stuff.
And to make her comfortable with me.I'm so scared and worried. I can't sleep at night, her kicking and jumping is really stressing me out. 
And now her poop is so soft and sticky, i don't know what to do. I'm so scared she might die. I read everywhere that she needs hay. And there's no hay around us that could help her. Please help me as soon as possible 

-Sophie


----------



## Preitler (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi,

can you find out what she was fed before you got her? If yes, continue with that. Cut out bread completly and limit carrots to a half finger sized bit per day, too rich, that can cause poop problems.

When being fed greens and vegetables rabbits drink almost nothing, just offer her a crock with water (or bottle if she is used to that, but most rabbits drink more from a crock)

I wouldn't let her free roam now, but keep her in a rather small area until she's more grown up, she'll learn that that is her base. Use a cat litter box, or any big enough flat plastic container as litter box and put it in a corner of her enclosure. You can fill it with shredded paper, wood pellets (if available), straw, whatever. Avoid dusty cat litter. She quite likely will litter train herself when she gets older (she is still a baby and will poop everywhere for some time), since that is actually a natural instinct. 

What's the vegetation like where you live? Is there grass and weeds to gather? Since you are already feeding green stuff any grass (also stuff like reeds or bamboo) would be better as staple food.

Your rabbit is awfully young, any food changes in that age can be a real problem. The best thing would be to find out what she and her mom were fed, and continue to feed that for another 2 months, and then slowly introduce new stuff.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 22, 2019)

Thank you so much. 
(her name is Alice) 
I don't know what she was fed before i got her, in my country, bunnies are being sold so casually in the streets, we never know where they come from or their breed. 

We don't have a bottle , i have a bowl in her cage but she doesn't drink from that so i have to feed her.

Her cage is so small for now. I'm planning to buy her a new one that is more comfortable. Maybe a hutch, a bigger cage or playpen. I don't know which one is the best for our place.

What should i do with her before i go to sleep? I get stressed all night and can't sleep. 

The vet is very expensive here , we might not be able to get to a vet. 

What do you suggest for me to put in her cage? (besides hay) 
Her poops keep sticking all over the cage and i have to wash it two or three times a day. 

Is hay the best option for everything poop, cage and food?


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 22, 2019)

Oh by the way, can i keep feeding her basil?


----------



## zuppa (Mar 22, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> Hello, i got my bun bun 5 days ago. She's 1 month and 16 days old.
> I fed her basil, spinach, carrot and bread bits. She doesn't drink water ,i have to forcefully feed her with syringe before she dies of dehydration.
> We don't have hay available , and my parents that i need to get her things for me, don't accompany me with this.
> I'm new to this pet life style and rabbits aren't like other animals.
> ...


Hi, can you post some photo of the area she lives now and of her and where she poops etc? 
Her poop is so soft and sticky because she only eats fresh vegetables, they are not recommended for very young rabbits (younger than 6 months) but my rabbits are 4 months old and they are getting fresh leaves and i piece of carrot but not much, and they are fine, just you need to introduce them to fresh greens gradually otherwise they will have diarrhea or other health problems.

Now, that is pretty bad that you don't have hay because hay must be 80% of their diet. If you don't have hay in your pet stores maybe you have horses, donkeys or camels around and can ask where are getting food, maybe their owners can sell you a little bit of hay, because all those animals normally are getting hay too. Maybe it is sold somewhere else, not in pet stores. Or try to buy online if there's an option they ship to your country. Hay is important.

Don't give her bread, it is bad for her.

Vegetables lettuce is good (except of Iceberg), celery, carrot maybe a little piece not every day because it is high on sugar, basil is good but it's all good as an addition to hay, so try to find hay as soon as possible. You can google hay or rabbit food in your area maybe Google will give you some links. 

Also you can get dry food for rabbits search for rabbit pellets/nuggets or rabbit food on ebay, amazon or your local sites.

For litter box you can use any plastic tray large enough so she can jump in, fill it with shredded paper if you don't have wood shavings or specialized litter filler (cat litter is not good if not wood pellets)

If you can't find to buy cage you can make one possibly? She needs her own place with her litter box and food and water, like 100 x 500 cm size, if you can find some unused furniture and make front panel with wire or something so she had enough light and air, just for now. Here are some suggestions for homemade rabbit housing, just bear in mind that she will pee and poop everywhere at the beginning so it is good idea to put a piece of linoleum or something easy for cleaning, it is hard to remove odors from wood.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 22, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> Oh by the way, can i keep feeding her basil?


Basil is fine but not as her main food, you can give a handful of basil once a day. She will have upset stomach if you only feed her greens, you need to find hay as soon as possible. And don't give her bread at all.


----------



## Preitler (Mar 22, 2019)

Hay is not necessary if the rabbit was raised on green stuff, like grass and weeds. It is a safe fallback whenever there are digestive problems, but grass with a lot of fiber is imho the next best thing if hay, or hay based pellets are not available. 

As I said, when you do not feed dried stuff like hay, pellets and so, rabbits drink almost nothing. I wouldn't force it on her, at least not much, a little won't hurt, I guess, but normally they drink when they get thirsty, but with greens they get all or most water they need from the food.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 22, 2019)

Poopy Poo said:


> Hi, can you post some photo of the area she lives now and of her and where she poops etc?
> Her poop is so soft and sticky because she only eats fresh vegetables, they are not recommended for very young rabbits (younger than 6 months) but my rabbits are 4 months old and they are getting fresh leaves and i piece of carrot but not much, and they are fine, just you need to introduce them to fresh greens gradually otherwise they will have diarrhea or other health problems.
> 
> Now, that is pretty bad that you don't have hay because hay must be 80% of their diet. If you don't have hay in your pet stores maybe you have horses, donkeys or camels around and can ask where are getting food, maybe their owners can sell you a little bit of hay, because all those animals normally are getting hay too. Maybe it is sold somewhere else, not in pet stores. Or try to buy online if there's an option they ship to your country. Hay is important.
> ...



This is her little cage for now. 
I'll try my best to get to find hay anywhere.
She keeps jumping out of her little cage easily. Opens it and comes out so i have to cover it with something. What kind of cage would you highly suggest, what's best? 
She keeps jumping, kicking around in her cage at night, i can't sleep. 
We're at vacation so this is not our house, i can't get anything i need here. Amazon and ebay don't work in here. I live in iran. 
So thank you for your help and I'm sorry if I'm asking too much


----------



## Opal (Mar 22, 2019)

I would suggest a large dog kennel preferably one without a wire floor. You would just have to let her out to play when she's most active. She might be jumping around because she feels cramped. Is she getting enough exercise? She should have at least 4 hours of exercise every day, as she's young and that will tire her out quickly. Best of luck! [emoji177][emoji195]


----------



## zuppa (Mar 22, 2019)

She's very cute and nice box too, she won't sit inside for long of course it is too small but I understand it is just temporary. If you live in Iran you probably don't have much grass around as well. 
Plastic cages are easy to clean at the beginning when she is not fully toilet trained. 

When I got my first rabbit I had no cage too so made one of plastic box 40x70cm and 8 grid panels from storage unit, I fixed them with tape but some people use plastic ties. This cage was a bit too small but did the job before I found another cage. 

This is not my cage I just wanted to show you grid panels I used






Here's some standard plastic cages I would recommend size min 100x50 cm and just make sure the door is big enough and opens comfortably so your rabbit can comfortably go out and in. Rabbits like to dig and spread their bedding around so it is good if the cage has high borders. 
















Some people prefer DIY cages if you can get some baby safety panels or fireguards like me you can make one easily.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Mar 22, 2019)

You said you didn't know the breed. She looks like a Dutch rabbit to me and they get up to 5.5 pounds.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 22, 2019)

Opal said:


> I would suggest a large dog kennel preferably one without a wire floor. You would just have to let her out to play when she's most active. She might be jumping around because she feels cramped. Is she getting enough exercise? She should have at least 4 hours of exercise every day, as she's young and that will tire her out quickly. Best of luck! [emoji177][emoji195]


Thank you!


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 22, 2019)

Augustus&HazelGrace said:


> You said you didn't know the breed. She looks like a Dutch rabbit to me and they get up to 5.5 pounds.


Aw thank you so much. This is so cute


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 22, 2019)

It's about 6 am in the morning. I got up to feed her some water. It's a mess in the box. Poop all over the place. On my hands. On the towels. I'm really worried now.
Any ideas?


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 22, 2019)

Great, now i can't even sleep. I took her outside for a play. She walked around for 2 minutes, and then it was so cold we came back inside . And she's cleaning herself in front of the fireplace. She's doing good, her poops and cage aren't. I'm feeding her carrots for a bit . We bought a kind of pellete with so much additional things with it. She doesn't eat those. 
I don't really know what I'm doing. Sitting in the dark while feeding her carrots.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 22, 2019)

It looks like she has diarrhea - no surprise as she is not getting right food. I am no expert only solution I see is to get hay for her, I understand it is probably difficult where you live but I don't know how to help you here. 
I don't think carrots would help to be honest, can you tell what is written on pellets package? I know there's some pellets with hay for rabbits that refuse hay. Is it rabbit food at all? 
If she was on fresh vegetables and grass before you got her - not sure about it too, as she's only 6 weeks now so she was with her mother until then I don't think she was just on greens. Babies usually stay with their mother until 6-8 weeks of age, in some countries it is illegal selling rabbits younger than 8 weeks. I honestly don't know how to help you hopefully here are some people who know more about diarrhea and can advise, sorry.

>>Hello, i got my bun bun 5 days ago. She's 1 month and 16 days old. 
I fed her basil, spinach, carrot and bread bits. She doesn't drink water ,i have to forcefully feed her with syringe before she dies of dehydration.


----------



## JBun (Mar 22, 2019)

If you can, try and find out what rabbits are normally fed in your country by people. What we are able to feed our rabbits might be different from what is available to you in your country. Rabbits main diet consists of fresh grass or dried good quality grass/hay(if available to you). It's going to be hard for us to know what to suggest as we don't know what types of foods are available to you.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 22, 2019)

I see facebook is restricted in Iran maybe you have some other social network where you can ask LOCAL rabbit owners what food they buy and where they buy it? 
Look, here's an Instagram account I can't read but looks like rabbit store or something, maybe you can ask them about local food for rabbits?
https://www.instagram.com/rabbits__land/


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 23, 2019)

I don't know what else to do. I feed her water and the only thing we have and she likes, carrots.
Her cage is a still a mess. She doesn't eat the hay pelletes i have put there. 
I don't know how to convince her to eat it. There's oats and corn too.


----------



## Preitler (Mar 23, 2019)

Hi,

rolled oats (kitchen oat meal) are ok, it's what I offer to baby rabbits, not too much though, I would say a tea spoon per day. Corn is not so good. 

Rabbits can be careful when encountering something new, they take a sniff or bite, and that was it for a day. In nature that protects them from eating too much of anything toxic, and it protects their delicate digestion from rapid changes. 
That doesn't always work, pretty much only when it annoys us  , giving a rabbit not used to greens a pile of grass or put it an the lawn for hours might cause problems.

So, to get her started on the pellets I would crush some, mix it with water to form a paste, and put a little on her lips, or front feet so she has to clean it, that might get her used to the smell and taste and make her realise that's something edible.

Also, you can try to sit next to her and make munching motions with your hand in the pellet bowl while ignoring her, not even looking at her, rabbits are greedy little things, something that is of interest to others often makes them curious. You'll need a lot of patience with rabbits.

Reduce the carrots, they are sweet, sugary treats, as long as she is full of that she wont eat something new.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 23, 2019)

If you have carrots maybe you can get carrot tops you can give her instead, they are good for rabbits and she should eat them. I agree with what Preitler said above, about crushing some pellets, making a paste and putting some on her front legs so she will have to lick it and she can start eating pellets after that.

She eats like what you give her now for about 5-6 days now and her stomach is upset that is why her poop is so bad.

Here if you can ask at your local food market if they would give you some carrot tops they are safe for rabbits. 






They may also have mint fresh or dried you can give her a little as a medicine it is good for upset stomach, but she might also refuse it if she never had mint before. Parsley greens would suit too. 
1/3 of celery stick, romaine lettuce or other lettuce (except of Iceberg)

You got rabbit pellets with hay as I understood so making paste with water should help.
Good luck and please keep us posted


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 23, 2019)

I got some dry hay. She's not eating it.
Do you think chopping it to small pieces would help?


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 23, 2019)

She only eats carrots and parsley. Nothing else.
I don't know what to do


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 23, 2019)

The first pic is for last night. When her diarrhea was at its worst.
The other pics are from today. I got her hay and made a little toy. She doesn't use none.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 23, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> I got some dry hay. She's not eating it.
> Do you think chopping it to small pieces would help?


Good news, well done! 
She's upset right now and maybe scared everything she had over past few days caused troubles so she maybe don't trust food anymore. Here are many people with years of experience with rabbits and can probably suggest how to make her eat hay again (if she was on hay previously as was said by other people on this thread she maybe had fresh grass or what you have locally there). I only have a few months of real experience with rabbits, but I have four from 8 weeks of age so a bit of experience with juniors. 

I also made some mistakes I gave my first rabbit 8 weeks old some Iceberg lettuce I didn't know it is not good for him and he was unhappy next day and his stomach was bloating but I watched him and learned that Iceberg is bad and also that he's generally too young to have much greens or vegetables, I gave him a full carrot too, and a half of an apple. I was generous  He is a very strong rabbit and after I noticed his belly is big and he's not eating and not very active I just stopped giving him vegetables for a couple days then learned which ones are good for him and was very careful after that. He never had any problems after that as he's getting proper food, you can always see if rabbit poops well he's healthy.

With my other rabbit girl she had false pregnancy when she was about 11-12 weeks she started pulling her fur and built nest with hay and fur in the corner, but it was just a few days and after that she was back to normal but maybe that was too stressful and she got sick after that she couldn't control where she urinates and she was all cold and shaking and her fur looked like oiled as she didn't clean herself, was horrible time I didn't know how to help her, she had no diarrhea but some softer poops and I was very scared I thought she might be dying. I gave her some dried herbs every night a little - less than a handful of mint, thyme, chamomile flowers - I dry my own herbs for herbal teas for myself so I use them as medicine for myself so I had some. I made her some chamomile tea and gave her in her bottle half tea half water and she drunk (but I was lucky as not every rabbit would drink) it was good for her stomach I wrapped her into a blanket and held her on me for hours she was very weak. When I put her back to the cage with the blanket she peed on it I changed it often, I think that her plastic floor was cold and I covered with cardboard she peed everywhere I changed it to keep it dry, she also bit me every time I tried to touch her or give her food, I was all covered with bleeding scars. She was very scared so was I, I honestly thought she is dying. 
It started on Friday and vets were closed so it was a horror weekend I made an appointment with vet for Tuesday but she was much better and I canceled it, and after a few days she was fine and happy, ate well and pooped a lot, she's all good now but I don't let her lay on her plastic floor put cardboard box and hay and made a wooden shelf for her so I was so scared  

So your girl will be fine hopefully, I know vets are very expensive and now is weekend but you are doing good for getting her hay and rabbit pellets, hopefully she will start eating hay, as far as I know hay must be 80% of rabbit's diet (or grass as other people said above, just they are getting hay mostly it's probably easier for their owners when they live at home not in nature) and only 10% dry pellets and 10% of vegetables/leafy greens but you have to introduce to vegetables slowly after they are about 6 months. But sometimes you can try earlier but very carefully, one type of vegetable at once and a very small amount. 

By the way, there are two types of poop maybe you don't know yet, usual dry berries and they also produce some soft smelly poops and larger than berries you normally don't see them because rabbits eat them they need them for their health but when they are sick or upset they maybe forget eating them and you can see them so don't be scared. But normally she should make lots of dry berries when she gets suitable food. If she will start eating hay she will get better soon. Well maybe there are some tricks to encourage her to eat it, hopefully she'll be alright 

Where did you get hay and hay pellets for her?


----------



## zuppa (Mar 23, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> The first pic is for last night. When her diarrhea was at its worst.
> The other pics are from today. I got her hay and made a little toy. She doesn't use none.


I like the lining you put there so you can change it often, what are the black dots on it don't look like poop? What dry food did you buy can you tell what is written on package? 

I give my rabbits drinking water I don't drink water from tap myself as it has too much chemicals in where I live so I give them same still drinking water I buy for myself or boiled water, especially if there's problem with stomach.

Where did you get hay is it from pet store or from people keeping horses?


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 23, 2019)

Poopy Poo said:


> I like the lining you put there so you can change it often, what are the black dots on it don't look like poop? What dry food did you buy can you tell what is written on package?
> 
> I give my rabbits drinking water I don't drink water from tap myself as it has too much chemicals in where I live so I give them same still drinking water I buy for myself or boiled water, especially if there's problem with stomach.
> 
> Where did you get hay is it from pet store or from people keeping horses?


 I got the hay from a cow farm. It smells terrible, my mum suggested to throw it away and i did.
I think that's why she wouldn't eat it. It was dirty.
As soon as i get back from vacation I'll get a healthy one from the pet store if available or order online.
I still don't know when does she wants to poop or pee. Are there any signs? I couldn't find any signs on Google. 
(She's asleep again behind the fire place )


----------



## zuppa (Mar 23, 2019)

She suppose to poop all the time and pee too, but if she doesn't eat she maybe can't poop. 
She's very pretty. 
If you are not scared of difficulties of keeping her you have to get a bigger cage and give her a litter box so she can use it for poop&pee. Fill it with shredded paper or wood shavings or something that will absorb urine so she could stay dry herself. With my first rabbit I used a simple washing tub filled with small animal bedding (wood shavings, saw dust) I got from supermarket in home pets section and covered with hay so he could eat hay and poop same time. After a while I found better absorbing litter wood pellets (or there you probably can find recycled paper pellets in pet stores, they are good too) they are great and I need to clean litter box every 4-7 days it doesn't stink because wood pellets absorb urine very well. 

Here was red box when he was about 9 weeks old, simple kitchen plastic tub.




I've got a corner toilet for him too, it was great for toilet training when he was smaller but he overgrew it and now my other rabbit is using it happily.




Here was his cage at the time, I gave him a little hide from fruit box in supermarket off recycled paper like underlay for transporting fruits, he loved it, and there's a simple kitchen towel he used as his mat and also played with it and chewed.



My other rabbit spent one day in a temporary cage you see there's her litter box red there are wood pellets underneath and hay over them and there's her blanket as she's very fluffy it is hard for her to walk on plastic, and her toys. She spent one day there while I got her cage ready, now she has 100 x 50 cm cage. She's 9 months old.

Rabbits also need a little hide some cardboard box they like their privacy.

I can't upload more photo here I will try in another post


----------



## zuppa (Mar 23, 2019)

So more pictures from Leo when he was smaller 8-12 weeks old, I had no experience and tried different things improving his cage and toilet you see.




Now, here's what I said in previous post, here's Bernie it was first day I brought her home and her cage wasn't ready so I made a temporary one of a plastic container and fireguard safety panels. You see there's her litter box red there are wood pellets underneath and hay over them and there's her blanket as she's very fluffy it is hard for her to walk on plastic, and her toys. She spent one day there while I got her cage ready, now she has 100 x 50 cm cage. She's 9 months old.




Now she has a bigger cage but I keep improving it







I put puppy training tray instead of her blanket as she's very fluffy can't walk on plastic floor but it is also temporary still not perfect! I keep working on it


----------



## zuppa (Mar 23, 2019)

When you are back home from your vacations and can visit your pet store you can look for litter like I said best are wood pellets and recycled paper pellets they absorb urine very good and there's no smell at all for 4-7 days depending on how much she will pee, poo-berries have no smell when your rabbit is healthy, urine stinks.











Those are best, I prefer wood pellets myself, but if they're not available where you live there are more options





Or just you can do it yourself shredded paper


----------



## JBun (Mar 23, 2019)

Can you list the ingredients in the hay pellets? And how do they smell? You want to make sure they don't smell sour or musty, or have any black or whitish spots in them, which would be an indication of mold. If the pellets you are talking about are in that bowl in the rabbits cage/basket, then those don't look right to me and may not be good for her.

You *NEVER* should feed cow quality hay. Cows can eat moldy hay and it won't make them sick, but rabbits cannot or it can make them extremely sick and even die from it. Hay has to be horse quality that has never gotten wet or become moldy(sour or musty smell, white or black pieces/spots, white dust in it, or moisture in the hay). You want hay that is a good green color and smells sweet like grass, or it may have a bit of a tobacco smell, and it shouldn't be wet or damp, or have ever gotten wet.

If all you have available is vegetables, try and feed mostly green leafy veggies like has been suggested(carrot tops, dark green leaf lettuces, parsley, cilantro, spinach, kale, etc). You will need to feed a lot of them as the baby will need lots of nutrients to make up for no hay/grass. Or if you have fresh grass, that can be fed too, preferably the longer stems as new soft growth can sometimes be too rich and cause digestive problems.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 24, 2019)

Poopy Poo said:


> So more pictures from Leo when he was smaller 8-12 weeks old, I had no experience and tried different things improving his cage and toilet you see.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40036
> ...


Oh my god, they're so cute
I'll get the cage as soon as i get back.
Now i put newspaper on his floor.
He doesn't eat the hay pelletes as i expected i did the thing with the pellets , made it into a paste and put it on her hands, feet and mouth.
She still doesn't eat it I don't know how but she spills the water on her floor, although i have tied it.
She poops and sits in the pellets bowl.
But she still poops everywhere around her cage.
I don't know what else to do. I keep feeding her basil and carrots. Those are the only things she eats.
I Feed her, water and then put her to sleep.
She chewed up the toy i made for her.


----------



## JBun (Mar 24, 2019)

I think that bottle you are using for water is a problem. It's too tall for her to be able to drink out of. You would be better using a dish similar to the one you have the pellets in, that is lower to the ground and easier for her to drink from.

I also have some concerns about those pellets. They don't look right, they are too brown. And honestly, you want pellets to come from a reliable source, because if anything bad is mixed in with the pellets it could either make your rabbit very sick or even die.

You're in a difficult situation and you will just have to do the best you can. I wouldn't feed those pellets at all. I would take them out. You're much better off feeding fresh vegetables and leafy greens than risking feeding those pellets. I would also put in a new water dish that is lower and easier to drink from. And I would keep offering her lots of green leafy herbs and other leafy greens to eat. And if you have to, just keep feeding the carrots, but try to give her more green leafy herbs and other leafy greens if you can. The carrots might cause some mushy poop for now, but that's just something you will have to deal with for the time being. Just do the best you can do for now, and then improve things when you are able to. You just want to make sure she is getting enough to eat for now, as she is a growing bunny and needs lots of nutrients and food.

I once had a very young rabbit that was weaned from it's mother with green leafy lettuce, and that is all the baby rabbit would eat at first. So that's what I had to feed her for the first week. But then gradually I was able to get her eating pellets and hay. But it was very stressful that first week, and she ate a lot of leafy lettuce each day, considering how tiny she was.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 24, 2019)

JBun said:


> Can you list the ingredients in the hay pellets? And how do they smell? You want to make sure they don't smell sour or musty, or have any black or whitish spots in them, which would be an indication of mold. If the pellets you are talking about are in that bowl in the rabbits cage/basket, then those don't look right to me and may not be good for her.
> 
> You *NEVER* should feed cow quality hay. Cows can eat moldy hay and it won't make them sick, but rabbits cannot or it can make them extremely sick and even die from it. Hay has to be horse quality that has never gotten wet or become moldy(sour or musty smell, white or black pieces/spots, white dust in it, or moisture in the hay). You want hay that is a good green color and smells sweet like grass, or it may have a bit of a tobacco smell, and it shouldn't be wet or damp, or have ever gotten wet.
> 
> If all you have available is vegetables, try and feed mostly green leafy veggies like has been suggested(carrot tops, dark green leaf lettuces, parsley, cilantro, spinach, kale, etc). You will need to feed a lot of them as the baby will need lots of nutrients to make up for no hay/grass. Or if you have fresh grass, that can be fed too, preferably the longer stems as new soft growth can sometimes be too rich and cause digestive problems.


The pellets contain alfa alfa hay corn flour wheat flour, soy bean meal , cheese powder, DPC, lysine, methionine vitamins and micro elements .
Yes, i realized the smell of the cow hay was bad and i threw it out.

Thank you for all the information.

I'll send the pictures of the pellets box and the pelletes.
(She eats them but very very rarely.)


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 24, 2019)

JBun said:


> I think that bottle you are using for water is a problem. It's too tall for her to be able to drink out of. You would be better using a dish similar to the one you have the pellets in, that is lower to the ground and easier for her to drink from.
> 
> I also have some concerns about those pellets. They don't look right, they are too brown. And honestly, you want pellets to come from a reliable source, because if anything bad is mixed in with the pellets it could either make your rabbit very sick or even die.
> 
> ...


She likes the carrots and basil more than anything. 
I put the pelletes away as you asked. But do you think the diarrhea will come back? 
I made this kind of serum meanwhile and fed her that. The serum contained salt, sugar, baking soda and water mixed together.
She was more energetic when i fed her that. And her poop was more normal .
I stopped feeding her that two days ago.
I replaced everything as you said.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 24, 2019)

This is her cage now.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 24, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> This is her cage now.


Hi, I think you are making a good progress I'd second JBun you better remove those food pellets. Apart from that they contain cheese and other unsuitable components their expiration date is January 2018 which was more that a year ago.

That's great that she likes basil try to give her more basil maybe she will feel full and will eat less carrot then. You mentioned that you fed her spinach as well, try give her again if she will eat it now. Now she is feeling better maybe she will eat parsley or coriander (cilantro) I am sure you have a lot of it in your country, not seeds just greens.





Just more green leaves but just do best you can in your situation.

I like that you lined her basket and changed the water bowl, I've never heard of the treatment you used for her diarrhea but glad that she doesn't have it anymore. It is very good that she poops and pees so her stomach is working it is very important. She won't probably drink much as she's on fresh food.

Great job, I see you are putting much effort to taking care of her hopefully you are home soon and will get everything done properly 

Now, when you are going through the challenges you will understand and support each other better and will have a great time together


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 24, 2019)

It's much better now. She pees on the littler i chose for her. We ran out of carrots anf basil. I'll have to replace something till i get back home and buy everything she needs. 
Thanks for all the help. She's so energetic and loving.
I'll post the updates.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 24, 2019)

Oh btw i don't think the date is expired on the pelletes.
It says 2020/1. I'm not sure.
She likes them now. Eats them a lot more than before. I think a little won't be bad as long as she poops safely. 

She still doesn't drink water. I give the water with the vegetables that contain a lot of water.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 24, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> It's much better now. She pees on the littler i chose for her. We ran out of carrots anf basil. I'll have to replace something till i get back home and buy everything she needs.
> Thanks for all the help. She's so energetic and loving.
> I'll post the updates.


That's great Sophie please keep us posted just see if you have some green leaves, just avoid onions and garlic.

My rabbits like green cabbage leaves, broccoli and cauliflower stems and leaves (I give some broccoli florets too sometimes), lettuces (except of Iceberg lettuce), fresh fennel, carrot and beetroot tops, dandelions, thyme fresh and dried, coriander (they it call cilantro in US), mustard greens, just see what you can source.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 24, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> Oh btw i don't think the date is expired on the pelletes.
> It says 2020/1. I'm not sure.
> She likes them now. Eats them a lot more than before. I think a little won't be bad as long as she poops safely.
> 
> ...


Oh yes my mistake I thought 1/2018 is expiration date but now see both dates, sorry. It is a bit strange to me that this food contains cheese and corn, but I am no expert to be honest, there's 15-20 gram stated on package as day portion for a young rabbit. I wouldn't recommend this type of food as a regular food, honestly. There was a chart posted on this forum just a few days ago comparing most popular rabbit foods by name and there you can see all ingredients and what is good is marked green just check this list and see if any of those are available in your country, or consult with your local rabbit owners I am pretty sure you can find them on social media or asking in your local pet store. Maybe you can buy online it might be cheaper.

http://www.therabbithouse.com/diet/rabbit-food-comparison.asp

Bear in mind that your bun is still very young 6-7 weeks and only needs a very little portion of it, for an adult rabbit it is suggested 50 grams for a rabbit weighting 2kg so do the maths.

There are a few reputable rabbit food brands and they usually have special food for juniors/dwarfs, if she will get 15-20 grams per day then 2kg bag will last for nearly two months for you.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 24, 2019)

Whole corn kernels should not be fed. The hulls are indigestible and can cause gut impaction. Plain pellets are best.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 24, 2019)

Oh God . I've been feeding her coriander instead of basil
I got mixed up lol. 
Thanks for all the help. I'll get them ad soon as i could.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 24, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> Oh God . I've been feeding her coriander instead of basil
> I got mixed up lol.
> Thanks for all the help. I'll get them ad soon as i could.


Coriander is very good, my rabbits like both


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 24, 2019)

I read on the internet that because my water bowl is made of plastic she won't drink. 
Do you think that's the problem?


----------



## JBun (Mar 24, 2019)

If it's not food grade plastic then that could be a problem. You want to use glass, food grade ceramic, or food grade plastic for her water dish. If she is still eating a lot of moist veggies, that can also make her not as thirsty as she'll be getting water from the veggies she's eating. Also make sure the water you are giving her is good drinking water.

If you feel that she is doing ok with the pellet food then it's probably going to be ok to feed it. It's not an ideal food since it contains cheese, which rabbits definitely don't need to be eating, and corn flour, but if it's the only thing you have available to you right now then that's the best you can do.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 24, 2019)

I'll change everything as soon as i get back home from vacation.
I need lots of things a new cage, healthy pellets and afla alfa hay and a lot more.
I'll only keep her like this for a few days. 
The problem is that she had food, pellets, water and a digging thing that is also a bed 
And she still doesn't sleep. The noise she makes won't let me sleep. It's been happening since i got her. 
I don't know what to do to not hear it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 24, 2019)

I would pick out the corn kernels from the pellets until you can transition her to another kind.


----------



## JBun (Mar 24, 2019)

She is sleeping but you may not be realizing it because rabbits can sleep with their eyes open. Usually when they sleep it's for short periods at a time, and they will usually be tucked up into a loaf position with feet tucked under their body, or they may flop down stretched out laying on the ground with feet out.

Can you put her into a different room at night, like the bathroom, so you will be able to sleep. Rabbits can be very noisy at night and there's not really anything you can do to change this. If you can't put her into another room, maybe try and find some earplugs for you.


----------



## Opal (Mar 24, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> Thank you! [emoji173]️


No problem


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 26, 2019)

We just arrived home. i showered Alice in warm water dried her and now she's laying on a heater, falling asleep. Her poop is back to being little berries and she pees in her litter space that i made. I just have to bunny proof the house and get her a new cage. It'll take about a week or two cause i want to order a cage. A cage only made for her, I'm gonna design it the way it'll fit in my room. Maybe a two story cage. I'll get the hay tomorrow. I'll go shopping before her cage arrives to get her toys, litter box, new pelletes, a water bowl and a vegetables bowl, do you think a hay feeder is necessary or i can just put it in another bowl. What else to you suggest for me to get for her?
I want to schedule a diet for her,besides hay what else should i add to be always on her diet menu.
And some changes once or twice a week.
Should i ever wash her with the rabbit shampoo or it isn't necessary to even wash her body? Cause I've heared that she cleans and washes a herself.
How can i teach her to not chew everything after awhile cause now she doesn't chew much. Is vinegar a good idea?
Should i get only hay pellets or additional things too? 
What else can i do to make her more comfortable around the house and the family? 
(thank you for all the help  
I would've totally freaked out if you guys weren't here to help me.
Thank you soooooooo much. 
All the love to you and your bun buns )


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Mar 26, 2019)

You should never give her a full body bath. It can cause extreme amounts of stress. Butt baths only. No other food right now. Hay should go in her litterbox on top. She needs the same amount of hay per day as she is big. Don't get the pellets with the extra stuff in it. You cannot teach a rabbit to not chew as it is a natural instinct. You will have to just block off spaces that you don't want her to chew on. Toilet paper tubes make great toys. Make sure her litter box is big enough for her to lay fully outstretched in when she gets bigger.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 26, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> We just arrived home. i showered Alice in warm water dried her and now she's laying on a heater, falling asleep. Her poop is back to being little berries and she pees in her litter space that i made. I just have to bunny proof the house and get her a new cage. It'll take about a week or two cause i want to order a cage. A cage only made for her, I'm gonna design it the way it'll fit in my room. Maybe a two story cage. I'll get the hay tomorrow. I'll go shopping before her cage arrives to get her toys, litter box, new pelletes, a water bowl and a vegetables bowl, do you think a hay feeder is necessary or i can just put it in another bowl. What else to you suggest for me to get for her?
> I want to schedule a diet for her,besides hay what else should i add to be always on her diet menu.
> And some changes once or twice a week.
> Should i ever wash her with the rabbit shampoo or it isn't necessary to even wash her body? Cause I've heared that she cleans and washes a herself.
> ...


Hi Sophie, glad you are back home and will get everything that she needs now. Sorry I never mentioned that you should NEVER shower your rabbit, their fur is very tick and dries very slowly now make sure there's very warm where she is and no draught maybe I have no idea I'd use a hair dryer but not sure if it is good for her too.

Rabbits are very clean creatures she will clean herself maybe you can brush her coat sometimes or remove poops if there some stuck to her bottom, but please never shower her again. Yo will need to trim her nails once a month or once in two months but not now she is still too young you will see maybe in a month when her nails are longer, you will need special nail clippers like these or there are many other models you will need them later, not now.






Here's a pic for how you will do that properly otherwise you can hurt her





There is a thread somewhere with tons of pictures examples of rabbit housing hopefully someone will post a link or just check out Housing section on this forum.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh yes. I know i shouldn't have showered her, my mum showered her. She wouldn't listen to me. But from now on i won't.
Can i take her to a vet for cutting her nails?


----------



## zuppa (Mar 26, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> Oh yes. I know i shouldn't have showered her, my mum showered her. She wouldn't listen to me. But from now on i won't.
> Can i take her to a vet for cutting her nails?


Sure vet can do it properly and you will see for first time, but I am pretty sure you don't have to worry about right now as she's still very young and her nails are not too long.


----------



## A & B (Mar 26, 2019)

There are nail clippers made for rabbits, but cat ones are wayyyyy cheaper.


----------



## April LD (Mar 26, 2019)

Not only that, but the sugar will make her tummy and the loose poop worse. See if you have other safe dried herbs you can give....what type of foliage do you have around your home - can you get some rabbit safe leaves from them? Try to stay away from the sugary items if possible. Do you have plain Cheerios in your house? That would be better than the carrots...I wish you luck!


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 27, 2019)

Maggie (i changed alice to Maggie) sleep on me, all sprawled. 







Is this her comfortable sleeping position? 
She often falls asleep like this. Especially if I'm rubbing her back and ears.
Also, she still poops everywhere. She pees in her litter space but her poops are everywhere. Will she learn to poop in the litter box in time? 
I don't know what to use for her as a bed. She's not fond of hay beneath her. She sleeps on towels.
I made her a toy out of the toilet paper roll. She doesn't play with it much, only smelling it.
I'll be going shopping this afternoon.
I'm still trying to design the perfect place for her and order. But i don't know what materials are best. What kind of wood or fence?
She doesn't get out of My room, i think she doesn't want To go outside. She's not very active. Mostly laying down. But she won't let me sleep at night, Keeps chewing on all the food she has in her cage. I still can't sleep at night,because of her noises.
Listening to music made the noises fade away for a little while. Can't i schedule her sleep time? So that i can get to rest along with her?


----------



## Sadie Erke (Mar 27, 2019)

I usually use silk for my rabbits bedding. The hay doesn’t stick to it which makes it easy to throw in the washer. Some rabbits can get really good with their litter box skills and poop in the box, but most rabbits will poop in their box and everywhere else lol. You can’t schedule her sleep time, I wish! My rabbits kept me up for the longest time but now I don’t even hear them. You could sleep with a fan on or take away her noisy toys when you are sleeping. Her hay consumption shouldn’t be too noisy, the fan should cover that completely.


----------



## A & B (Mar 27, 2019)

She's so tiny! It's adorable that she sleeps on you! Bugs will come sleep next to me during the night sometimes, but that's all I get lol.

Don't worry about a "bed". A rabbit will sleep where a rabbit wants. You could get earplugs to block out the noises. I had to do that with my hamster because she would love to chew and run on her wheel at night and it drove me nuts! I also sleep with my head under my pillows or with my tv to drown out his noises. You would have to be sure she didn't chew the earplugs though. If you plan to spay her, that should help with her pooping to mark her scent. I understand it may not be possible or even safe for you to get her spayed in Iran.


----------



## Sadie Erke (Mar 27, 2019)

All of my rabbits are spayed/neutered and they pee only in their litter box but they poop everywhere! Every rabbit is different, it’ll take time to learn yours. My one rabbit freaks out when I go to take his blanket to wash it. He loves that thing lol.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 27, 2019)

I want to start scheduling a daily food routine for Maggie. And i don't know how much I'm supposed to feed her.
Since i still don't have hay. I feed her veggies instead. She eats a lot. I have to refill her food a lot.
I give her fresh veggies, a full bowl of different kinds. This repeats for over 3 times.
She eats them all so quickly. She still doesn't drink water. She eat the pelletes but not a lot. I give her apple for treats.
I'm afraid she might eat too much. 
What kind of schedule do you suggest? Should i have a specific time of the day to refill her bowl? Or measure how much I'm supposed to feed her on those specific times ?


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 28, 2019)

Her ears are hot. I think she has a fever or she's sick. Cause i am too. But she doesn't cough sneeze or have a runny nose . She eats a lot and is very jumpy today. Everything scares her.
She hasn't slept enough. 
I don't know what to do


----------



## Sadie Erke (Mar 28, 2019)

Rabbits have warm ears. Their normal body temperature is about 102 degrees Fahrenheit. I don’t think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm starting to have allergies myself. I still haven't found hay. Her front teeth are black. Do you think if i feed her hay more it'll go back to normal?


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 28, 2019)

Well looks like i can't take care of her. I will give her to someone to take good care of her. I don't have the money or the needed things.
Thank you for all the help. 
I realized that rabbits aren't my kind of buddy. I always saw the pictures of a happy girl with a rabbit like it's so easy. Now i know what i want the next time i want to get a buddy to be with me.
You guys are so strong and amazing That you can take care of such delicate creatures.
I feel sad because i didn't have the ability to take care of her. But I'm happy that she's gonna be treated the way she deserves.
Thank you again for all the help.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 28, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> Well looks like i can't take care of her. I will give her to someone to take good care of her. I don't have the money or the needed things.
> Thank you for all the help.
> I realized that rabbits aren't my kind of buddy. I always saw the pictures of a happy girl with a rabbit like it's so easy. Now i know what i want the next time i want to get a buddy to be with me.
> You guys are so strong and amazing That you can take care of such delicate creatures.
> ...


Hi Sophie, I think it's okay if you feel you can't take care of her, just make sure she's going to good hands don't leave her on street as she can die there. I think you did a lot and tried to do things properly just didn't have enough experience and now you know that rabbit is not a toy and it is a huge responsibility when you are taking one to live with you. I am sorry to hear you still had no chance to get her hay as healthy diet is very important for a rabbit, hay is not that expensive but I understand you maybe just tired and not sure what to do. 

Maybe try to contact your local animal rescue and ask them if they could take her, don't just leave her on street.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 28, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> Well looks like i can't take care of her. I will give her to someone to take good care of her. I don't have the money or the needed things.
> Thank you for all the help.
> I realized that rabbits aren't my kind of buddy. I always saw the pictures of a happy girl with a rabbit like it's so easy. Now i know what i want the next time i want to get a buddy to be with me.
> You guys are so strong and amazing That you can take care of such delicate creatures.
> ...


It is not very easy to find her a new owner when she's not looking very healthy, you wouldn't buy an unhealthy rabbit yourself, right? So her chances are good if you find someone who has experience with rabbits and can give her care she needs or animal rescue where volunteers will take care of her and will find someone who can take her, it is if you have local animal rescues. Here I found this site maybe try contacting them maybe they will know more
https://pawsandnose.org/


----------



## Sadie Erke (Mar 28, 2019)

You are a very responsible and mature young woman. I’m sure your parents are very proud of you. Raising rabbits isn’t easy if you’re new at it. With the right knowledge and experience it does get easy. You learn what to watch for. At your age, you are so busy in life and a rabbit can be a huge responsibility and very difficult to care for. It is amazing that you can admit that this rabbit was more responsibility than what you thought and you are wanting to find her a good home. You will go far in life. Being responsible and mature is very important when it comes to success. I would definitely suggest seeing if a humane society would be willing to take her. They will care for her and help with her teeth issues and hopefully be able to put her up for adoption. If they say no, make the comment that you have no home for her and will have to bring her to the vet and have her put down, that usually will get them to reconsider their answer!


----------



## Sharda Hartley (Mar 28, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> I don't know what else to do. I feed her water and the only thing we have and she likes, carrots.
> Her cage is a still a mess. She doesn't eat the hay pelletes i have put there.
> I don't know how to convince her to eat it. There's oats and corn too.



The excess sugar in the carrots will make the diarreah worse. You NEED hay. Her stomach probably hurts a lot at this point. Domesticated rabbits have very sensitive stomachs and they need hay to live. If she doesn't seem to be interested in the pellets, she was probably on an all hay diet and might not recognize them as food. The carrots are likely recognizable to her and comforting, but she doesn't know they are also making her sick. I found a site that says they sell rabbit supplies in iran:

https://www.petsupplies1.com/rabbit-supply-companies/iran

Go to any farm with animals and ask to buy some hay off them. This has to be your priority before a new cage or litter training.

If you absolutely have no other options, try finding some dry grass, or drying it out yourself. If possible, go back to where you bought the rabbit, or find someone else selling rabbits, and ask where they get hay.

Once she has a high fiber diet again, make her a hutch out of a cardboard box. Make sure it has two holes cut into it for entry. Rabbits don't like places where they can be cornered. 

Litter training is easy, just put hay in the litter box and move the poop that is made outside the litter box to inside the box. Eventually they get the idea.

You've been given some great advice on cages from other people in this thread. Making a cage sounds like it will be your best bet. Just be careful not to try making or using anything with a wire bottom. You'll give your rabbit sore hocks.

For now, keep her hydrated, and get that hay


----------



## Sharda Hartley (Mar 28, 2019)

Sharda Hartley said:


> The excess sugar in the carrots will make the diarreah worse. You NEED hay. Her stomach probably hurts a lot at this point. Domesticated rabbits have very sensitive stomachs and they need hay to live. If she doesn't seem to be interested in the pellets, she was probably on an all hay diet and might not recognize them as food. The carrots are likely recognizable to her and comforting, but she doesn't know they are also making her sick. I found a site that says they sell rabbit supplies in iran:
> 
> https://www.petsupplies1.com/rabbit-supply-companies/iran
> 
> ...



Oh jeez I didn't realize there were multiple pages for this thread. I'm sorry things have been so hard. You sound like you really want to do whats best for her


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 29, 2019)

I Decided to keep her for awhile till she grows up.
I Got hay finally. i bought her litter filler. hopefully I'll get the other things. I'm not worried about her now. She has the needed things, the only problem is That I'm sick now and my spring allergies have started.
My parents love her. they told me to keep her for awhile. they promised to get the stuff she needs. so I'll still need
your help. 
(sorry if I'm being too needy )


----------



## Sadie Erke (Mar 29, 2019)

You are fine hun. Don’t worry about being needy. You are in the process of learning to care for another living thing.


----------



## Kale Passfield (Mar 29, 2019)

Not trying be an jerk but please for future never get a pet until you've done research. Just for the pets sake. Also never buy a bunny under 2 months old. Anyone who's selling under 2 months doesnt care about the well being. Now that being said I dont have the time to read the whole thread but get the rabbit on hay like yesterday alfalfa preferred due to shes growing and need the nutrients. Eventually Timothy is best but that's months away. For now cut out anything that isnt greens like lettuce but iceberg, cilantro, bok choy, dill and other leafy greens. Try 1 at a time just incase curtian veggies bug her system. Also feed unlimited high protein pellets while she grows aslong as she still eats roughly 70-80% hay. Next idk where you are but get her a caged area that is if it's a 5lb or less breed that's 10sqft minimal and 2ft high. Bigger if it's a bigger breed. At 6 months make sure you fix her itll be healthier for her. 75% of females get cancer. Itll combat that. Also aggression and other undesired issues. At that point you can litter train and take the cage out completely which is my recommendation especially if you dont have another bunny bonded. She will need social interaction and lots of bonding and love. This is the best way. Once more hays in system her poop should eventually become a decent size ball shape solid and if not to much protein a darker brown.


----------



## Kale Passfield (Mar 29, 2019)

Also brace for the worse. Shes in bad shape. For the next few days until fiber is in her system properly shes in the danger zone


----------



## Kale Passfield (Mar 29, 2019)

Also I didnt specify cus just waking up. In the cage have a plastic container for litter box. Enough room for her to turn around in.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 30, 2019)

I wasn't planning on getting a rabbit. My mum came home with one, for surprise. I got her needed things so i don't worry much now.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Mar 30, 2019)

I bought her the things she needes.
Hay, litter box, toys, a bigger cage, a water feeder, litter filler and high protein and healthy pellets. I think this might be enough. I'll get the carrier bag for later.
Any hints on keeping her roam free inside without wrecking the apartment? She is in my room. She walks and plays around in my room. I also got her a pillow thing to sleep and rest on.￼
This is her cage




this is a vitamin chewy thingy.

This is her brush and special rabbit shampoo. That isn't an actual shampoo, it's a spray thingy.



This is her pillow

These are her pellets.


And you can see the toys. The ladder and the hanger. 
Are these good enough?


----------



## Preitler (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi,


well, I would say rabbits don't need chemicals sprayed on them, no matter if someone sells this stuff claiming its ok, and they don't need baths or shampoo unless it's a butt bath in lukewarm water if there's poop stuck there. They are the most clean animals I've ever cuddled with.

I would pick out the corn kernels from her food, corn isn't good food anyway, and whole kernels can ruin the teeth.

About that ladder... 
Rabbits are pretty awkward when climbing, they aren't made for that and most don't do it anyway, I would be worried about her trying to get up, slip and get stuck or injure herself on a ladder - so if you want that she can go up there I would attach a board to the underside of this ladder, with no gap to the steps, turning it into a ramp.
Then, that ladder should lead somewhere where the rabbit can stand without getting it's feet caught - either solid surface or wire grid small enough that none of her feet can slip in, and a ramp to the floor on the outside too would make sense.

Another, imho better way to let her go in and out would be to tilt up or remove the wire part, just make sure it can't come down accidentially.


----------



## Kale Passfield (Mar 30, 2019)

Okay. I'm sorry if I seemed attacks in my last reply. Lack of sleep and alot of people dont plan these things. I understand it wasnt your fault. Also for that type of pellet/dry food it's highly bad for the rabbits. Get timothy high protein pellets with nothing added. It's the healthiest. The brush pillow and rest is alot better. Except the chemical spray. The sprays probably a gimmick that isnt good for your rabbit.


----------



## Kale Passfield (Mar 30, 2019)

Free roaming you want to fix her first. Then limit to curtian rooms of the house. For instance ours because our one isnt 100% potty trained yet is just our bedroom. Rooms that your bunny will go in will need rabbit proofing. It's not as bad as it sounds. Our rabbits 3.5 and 4.5lbs jump upto 3 feet up. So cords will need to be either tucked behind things they cant move and get at or wrapped in thick plastic tubing. I dont know where you are but 5ft of tubing was 6$ and that was enough to proof our bedroom TV xbox and light fixture with extra left over. Only other thing they may destroy is bottoms of wood furniture. There are covers you can also get but if they have enough hay and wood toys to chew on even branches they shouldnt be bothered. At worse you will have to spray her with water with a spray bottle. Doesnt harm them just try not get in her ears. Theyll be annoyed with you but it's how we trained ours to not chew furniture and only their toys. Which we rarely had to spray.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 30, 2019)

I like the corner toilet it is good size for her for now.

Remove that ladder she can get seriously injured, even if she could climb there her tiny legs will get caught in the wire and she can easily break them! Is there a door apart this roof opening?? This can only be used for cleaning and there supposed to be a door so she can go out and back to her cage easily. The ladder is completely wrong thing please remove it asap!

You don't need that shampoo! If your rabbit smells bad it is because she is not getting healthy food for 2 weeks already and she needs hay hay hay and just a small amount of pellets (without corn and cheese) and small amount of green leaves. And she will be good. Never shower her again!

You see many comments already about her food pellets. Corn is bad, if you want to finish that bag you need to pick out the cornels. Food bowl is too big for her, only give her small amount of pellets like one handful once a day. Next time buy just plain pellets without corn and cheese in them.














You only need to put litter into her toilet and leave the entire floor clear if you want to train her, otherwise she will think that the whole cage is her toilet. So just remove this bedding from her floor (put it into a bag so you can use it later adding to her toilet), and add hay on top of it in her toilet. she will eat hay and will pee/poo there. If she peed somewhere outside of her toilet wipe it with paper towel and put it under her litter in toilet box so she can smell it and she'll start using it.

Put some hay over or beside or into her toilet, she will eat hay and will use toilet same time. Some examples here.

She needs much more hay, give her fresh hay twice a day about same size as she is.


----------



## JBun (Mar 30, 2019)

You all need to keep in mind this person is in Iran. It's very likely that their choices of food and rabbit supplies are extremely limited, and also likely they don't have access to an experienced rabbit vet. So try and keep this all in mind when commenting.

@Sophie.k2002 You're doing a good job. That set up looks pretty good, just make the changes taking out the ladder and taking the corn out of the pellet food like Preitler suggested. No bathing, only butt baths if a bunny has a health problem and has a messy bum, and that should only be done when absolutely necessary and needs to be done correctly. If you want your bunny to free roam, you just need to rabbit proof the room, especially electrical cords as rabbits like to chew those, and block off anything else you don't want chewed if your bunny seems to like to chew on things.
http://bunnyproof.com/


----------



## VioletRose (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello! I have been watching your journey with your little bunny with interest! I'm glad you are feeling happier about her and it! You are doing well. Just a few tips, she doesn't need a high protein diet so much, more of a high fibre one, so the hay is great and glad you could source it for her! She is so little and sweet! I am glad she gets to run around your room as her cage is pretty small, but that doesn't matter if she is roaming freely. As for toys, rabbits love to chew on things that are safe, like unpainted, untreated wooden toys made of safe woods, like willow, or apple branches (not sprayed with pesticides), plenty of others, I will link some here. Also, the pellets don't look so great, take out any fruit, corn or other stuff that is not just pellet like. Bunny tummies do best on hay, small amount of good quality pellets, (no added sugars or fruit or grains or extra stuff, the best ones are mainly made from hay) green leafy veggies like parsley, kale, basil, mint, dandelion greens and flowers (if picked wild, make sure not sprayed), dark green and red lettuces. I will link some. I am so glad you are keeping her. It can be stressful worrying about another life, I know how that feels. 

You are doing really well and you care so much, that is so obvious. I really applaud how much concern you have expressed for her well being even when it has been so hard for you to find hay and the other things you wanted to get. I do hope you keep her even when she is fully grown (you do know you cannot just realise her into the wild?). You and she will be really bonded as time goes on and develop a strong connection and things will get easier. You don't need to wash her at all (not a good idea anyway as this can be very physically shocking to them and hence dangerous ), bunnies groom like cats, even more so and are very clean. When their diet is good there shouldn't be any soft poop sticking to them at all.

Ebay sells lots of rabbit stuff, Oxbow pellets are excellent, willow stick, apple sticks and other toys on there, so you could always try their if you wanted to get anything else, if you can of course, I know where you are is a bit challenging in terms of shopping for these things. 

All the best and I'm happy for you both that things are getting easier 

https://www.thesprucepets.com/safe-woods-and-plants-for-rabbits-1239351

https://pethelpful.com/rabbits/homemade_rabbit_toys-2
https://pethelpful.com/rabbits/Bringing-Home-Your-First-Pet-Rabbit
[URL='https://rabbit.org/faq-diet/']https://rabbit.org/faq-diet[/URL]
https://rabbit.org/frequently-asked-questions/

https://www.thesprucepets.com/top-rabbit-toys-1239280
[URL]https://rabbit.org/living-with-a-house-rabbit-2/[/URL]


----------



## VioletRose (Mar 30, 2019)

https://www.walkervillevet.com.au/pet-care-advice/rabbits/feeding-rabbits/


----------



## A & B (Mar 30, 2019)

If she's still loud in her cage at night, you can try covering it with a blanket. I've never tried this but I have heard it works. It's supposed to tell her that it's time for bed. If that doesn't work, you could let her run around for a while to let her burn energy and then she will be tired before bed. When I first got my bun, I would let him run around for a bit and he would always fall asleep when I locked him in his cage. You're doing amazing!


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Apr 5, 2019)

Poopy Poo said:


> I like the corner toilet it is good size for her for now.
> 
> Remove that ladder she can get seriously injured, even if she could climb there her tiny legs will get caught in the wire and she can easily break them! Is there a door apart this roof opening?? This can only be used for cleaning and there supposed to be a door so she can go out and back to her cage easily. The ladder is completely wrong thing please remove it asap!
> 
> ...


I wanted to buy a cage that has a flat Flore but there was nothing else to get besides the ones with grid floors. I covered the grids with litter filler to not hurt her feet. I don't know what to put on the grids to be flat and changeable. She throws her hay on the floor and mixes them with the litter filler,so it's really hard to change . I need a flowering that if it got messy i can be able to clean it without using the grid. Can i just use this until she grows up a little and i could get her a new cage maybe dog or cat cage. nothing is available here. I wanted to get her the play pen but it's a bit too expensive.



i can't really do much. The grid can be taken off but wouldn't the floor be too low for her? She can't jump out that way.
Her cage is a mess. She mixes everything, her pellets, her hay, her litter filler and vegetables. She started drinking water thankfully. She doesn't poop or pee outside her cage much. Only once that she peed on me while i was holding her. She's gotten used to the house. Knows where to hide, where to get warm. My mum used the special spray shampoo on her, she smells weird and good now that i suspected that it's not safe to use. She's very clean anyways. She's always cleaning herself. She's very comfortable with me and my family. Flops around us and does the pinky all the time. (besides her sleeping on me). I'm planning to make a few changes in her cage today. Change the flooring and her litter. I wanted to make something that she can eat hay from easily. Maybe from a cardboard box or something. I'd be very thankful for you all to help me with the mistakes in the cage today 
I won't shower her anymore, only butt cleaning. I will pick out the corn in her pellets everytime i feed her some. The only problem is that is still haven't found a toy for her to chew. I want to make the toys that i can't find. She still keeps me up at night sometimes. She wants to come out and play. But ever since i got her things i feel less stressed, and i can enjoy her more. Her cute things, her her happiness, her growth


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Apr 5, 2019)

I fixed her things up. It think this is much better. I'm gonna go and buy her something to fill with hay instead of a hay feeder. Maybe some wooden things for her toys. I took out the grid. I put the water feeder for emergencies, if her water ran out.
I put hay in her litter place. I don't use the ladder, she doesn't like it. I'm gonna fix it to put something on it for her to clench on, not slip and fall. Maybe something around and underneath it. How long will it take for her to get bigger? too big for her cage?


----------



## A & B (Apr 5, 2019)

For toys, you could cut the ends of toilet paper/paper towel tube to have a different texture/style. It's an easy way to use stuff around the house as a toy. You could put hay in it to make it more appealing. You could also put a treat in the tube and fold up the ends. It would keep her busy. My bun prefers the hay in the tube toy more than his store bought toys 

It's amazing to see how much you've learned and to make her life better. I love her new cage setup!


----------



## zuppa (Apr 5, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> View attachment 40262
> I fixed her things up. It think this is much better. I'm gonna go and buy her something to fill with hay instead of a hay feeder. Maybe some wooden things for her toys. I took out the grid. I put the water feeder for emergencies, if her water ran out.
> I put hay in her litter place. I don't use the ladder, she doesn't like it. I'm gonna fix it to put something on it for her to clench on, not slip and fall. Maybe something around and underneath it. How long will it take for her to get bigger? too big for her cage?


Hi, I like that you removed the grid and ladder, I like this new setup, well done 

There are many options if you want to make some DIY toys, rabbits LOVE toilet paper and paper towel rolls, I mead the cardboard middle, they can chew them too. Here are some ideas how you can use them.

Firstly, here's youtube video tutorial on making toys, about 10 mins, let me know if youtube restricted in your country I will make some screenshots and will post here

















































You can get some cardboard boxes for free perhaps just try to get plain without a print or glossy paper because she will chew through the cardboard.































From egg boxes made of recycled paper, not plastic ones






Also I make butterflies of brown paper bags just like you do for cats, I hang them in their cages and they are trying to catch them and like the sound of them, chew them too.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 5, 2019)

What size is the cage? I know you got best available and you're very good for removing grid floor, so much better now! It looks that the cage has no door on sides, only roof opening? Or it's just not seen in photo?

If there's no door maybe you can make side opening later, it's not difficult but you will need pliers or perhaps your parents could help, you can just make one side opening so your rabbit can jump out, also you can make an extension to the cage, like a little playpen of that extra side and the grid floor that you removed, if you post more detailed photo of your cage we can discuss here how to make more room for her as she grows.

she looks like a Dutch as someone suggested on the first page, if she's about 8 weeks now she will grow more, I am not sure, maybe twice her size. I am sure here are people who could tell you more about that breed. Also, she can be mixed with a dwarf, then she'll be a bit smaller, I have a lionhead mixed with dwarf and he's 5 months now so maybe will grow a bit more but not too much I can see comparing with my other rabbits, he will stay smaller than lionheads. I think she will grow faster in the next few weeks usually on rabbit food packages stated that adults are from 4 months, I think she'll be her full size by 6-8 months.

I know you don't know what size were her parents so you will have to wait a bit and see how she will grow. That corner toilet will be probably too small for her if she will grow into a full size rabbit, but if she had dwarfs in her family maybe she'll be fine. I like that it has an insert so she can't dig it.

But for now for toilet training it's all good.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Apr 7, 2019)

Her place is good for now. She didn't like the previous way so. I changed it again. She's been having red skin behind her ears and behind her neck 
I'mrreally worried. Is this a burn or too much sweat or a skin irritation?
I don't know what to do.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Apr 7, 2019)

I think it's a dry skin problem. Because of the useless 'special' shampoo. I don't know how to treat it. Warm water maybe or should i take her to a vet as soon as i can?


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Apr 8, 2019)

I took her to a vet. They injected something to stop her allergic reaction. And told us to buy a pill and give her 1/8 of a pill for three days every 12 hours. She's feeling better i think. The vet is very good..I'll be taking Maggie there for check ups from now on.


----------



## VioletRose (Apr 8, 2019)

It's great you have found a good vet. That can be difficult sometimes, not all vets are familiar with rabbits. Glad she is feeling better.


----------



## JBun (Apr 8, 2019)

Do you know what medication the injection was and what medication the pill is? Not all medications are safe for rabbits and I just want to make sure you weren't given one that might make your rabbit sick.

Make sure you don't use that shampoo any more. Like we've already said, rabbits clean themselves very well and should not be bathed. If your rabbit is getting a dirty bum then there is either a problem with the way her cage is set up that is causing her to get her bum dirty, or she could have a minor health issue. So if she is getting a dirty bum let us know and we can try and help you figure out why and fix it.


----------



## Sophie.k2002 (Apr 9, 2019)

Well she's feeling much better. She eats, poops, pee, drinks and plays healthily. Only there's one problem. She was starting to pee and poop 1. But she keeps pooping and peeing all over her cage. I put hay in her litter box. Cleaned the floor with nothing on it. The cage has become lower since i put away the litter filler inside her cage. She keeps getting stuck and might hurt herself. How can i make something like a boost that she can get on top before jumping out?


----------



## Sharda Hartley (Apr 9, 2019)

Sophie.k2002 said:


> I bought her the things she needes.
> Hay, litter box, toys, a bigger cage, a water feeder, litter filler and high protein and healthy pellets. I think this might be enough. I'll get the carrier bag for later.
> Any hints on keeping her roam free inside without wrecking the apartment? She is in my room. She walks and plays around in my room. I also got her a pillow thing to sleep and rest on.￼
> This is her cage
> ...



Oh wow! I'm so glad to hear things have taken a turn for the better! Oh my gosh I had no idea she was so young! Poor thing...

A few notes; 

the wire brush might be harsh on her skin, drag the brush across your own skin, and get a feel for what a comfortable level of pressure is. 

The spray is not needed, bunnies bathe themselves like cats. If they smell, its their anal glands, which no amount of spray will help with. If her fur mats, you need to cut the mat out.

The ladder is super cute but not needed. It will probably serve you better as a chew toy. Once your bunny is fully grown they will comfortably jump 3ft or sometimes higher.

Prepping for freeroaming is no small feat. All wires need to be out of reach (above 3 ft) or contained and protected. Your rabbit WILL try to eat anything is can, from the floor to the walls. Clear tape is what I use to protect my walls and baseboards. Same can be used on wood furniture. Make sure there are solid barriers to stop your rabbit from getting outside (not mesh screens). Your rabbit should still have an area thats theirs. This should be in a quiet area. Your rugs and plush furniture, blankets, and pillows that are within the reach of your bunny are in constant danger, and eventually some or all will eventually end up with chew marks. No plants sitting in a place below 3ft. Floors should be washed with animal friendly compounds. The list goes on and on. Its a whole thing. I've had a free roaming rabbit for a year and he still finds things that I haven't secured as well as I should have. My rabbit thankfully has an iron constitution, but most bunnies would be dead if they got into a fraction of what he does. Even if your rabbit were to eat oh lets say, your plaster walls, and seems fine, this does not meant that if he eats it again he still will be fine.


----------

